# Rome 390 vs Burton Mission.



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Well call me biased, but I hate everything Burton. However if your going for mainly all mountain, I would suggest it because Rome's are better for park if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Given those two options, I struggle for an answer. I would opt for the Romes. They are both 'middle of the flex meter' for there respective companies, and both very good bindings with a history of being fairly bullet proof. 

Burton has flowed down a fair bit of tech to the missions and there lower level bindings in the last few years- you'd be basically riding the equivalent of a Cartel from a few years ago, but with slightly softer flex. 

The Romes look good too though I gotta admit, are the third from top binding in the Rome stable and have a reputation for being a solid, take it all binding. They would more than likely be a better based on the fact that you've got a 162W board, so im picking that your a fairly sizable guy, and they might stand up to a bit more of a beating.

Still...ask yourself if you can do with out the extra $60 saved by buying the Missions in your wallet...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

390

All day, any day, every damn day... I be thinking about the good ole days when I was a whippersnapper used to try to get a kiss but now it be them drawers I'm after

Oops... I was rambling


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

390's. Burton makes a good binding, but the 390 is just better.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Haven't used the newer versions of either, but the 390s from a few years ago are much better than the same year Missions IMO. That's all I got :dunno:


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Apparently I'm the only person has used both...


Missions are royal peices of shit and you will want to shoot your self. 390's feel very nice and are very smooth on the response.

Missions feel awkward around your ankle and wont get you on your heel edge without a fight. The 390's are very comfortable and very very natural when turning heel to toe. I'm completely dumbfounded why you even wanted to compare both of these bindings. I'm personally not even an advocate for the 390's either. Cobrasharks FTW


----------



## JHerbC24 (Dec 16, 2010)

i have the 09 missions and i love them... people keep hating on the missions but i just started boarding last season and i love the missions so much that im finding it really hard to commit to buying some new bindings considering mine are old.... the only downside is that the latches would sometimes slip and loosen on their own but as long as u check em every time b4 u go down ull have no problem


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> 390
> 
> All day, any day, every damn day... I be thinking about the good ole days when I was a whippersnapper used to try to get a kiss but now it be them drawers I'm after
> 
> Oops... I was rambling


I'm just a Southernplayalistic pimp, I used to sling a fat rock, but now I'm servin hemp,, I never even smoked a gram of crack, but yo I'm dope, Mo' doper than a junkie or a Pooky cause it's on,So each one, teach one, I be claimin true
To East Point and College Park and the things I used to do, Around ATL, home of the pimps and the money makers, Club ******, Magic City and them Southern playas,I never said I was a gangsta but I will do ya. So Hallelujah, Hallelujah
One for the playas at the crib, drinking drinks, And two is for the sound, Hootie Hoo that I make


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I always loved my 390s but didn't like the feel of the missions. That's all personal opinion but if you can, ride them both. But my vote is 390s


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I have some 09 Cartels which I think are fairly equivalent to the newer Missions and I have some 10 390 bosses. I barely rode the cartels this past season. I really like both bindings, but the bosses are just so comfortable. They work great for my style of riding.

I vote for the 390s.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

its ur preference whatever u like i persoanlly like the 390s better but the cartels and romes r both good


----------



## old_mate (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks i ended up going with the Rome 390s! Very happy


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Where'd you get them? Out of curiosity.


----------



## old_mate (Jun 16, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Where'd you get them? Out of curiosity.


Got them off Ebay mate


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah right. Cheers for the answer. I have been looking at some of them myself.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

same i found a good site for regular 390s lookin around if theres any good deal on the bosses but il prob go with the 390s non boss


----------

